# La cualquiera (Barragana)



## bb008

Hola

Amigos, en Venezuela estuvo muy de moda que los Presidentes tuviesen sus *Barraganas*, es decir la Querida, La Amiga, La Otra, La Amante, El Segundo Frente, La Quita Marido, *La Cualquiera esa*...en fin incluso muchas eran más conocidas que la misma esposa.

Me gustaría saber que otros términos son utilizados para "la bichita" en otros países.


----------



## Domtom

Hola, *Bb008*:

En el diccionario de la casa hay alguna más, aparte de las que ya has dicho: _coima_, _manceba_.

Salud


----------



## horusankh

Hola Bb008:

Yo personalmente nunca había oído "barragana", pero sí es muy común oír que la gente diga la "querida", la "amiga", la "otra", el "segundo frente". 

No sé si haya alguna manera especial de nombrarlas en alguna otra región de México, las que apunté son todas las maneras que se oyen por donde yo vivo.

Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, pero a mí me parece que "la cualquiera" debe tener un matiz diferente, ¿no? Al menos "una cualquiera" es muy diferente de la amante, o la querida, o la otra, etc., etc. 
(En España por lo menos "una cualquiera" es una fulana, ambos términos un poco pasados de moda. Pero *una entretenida* no es precisamente eso. Ah, también *la mantenida*. Uf, qué démodé.)


----------



## horusankh

Namarne said:


> Sí, pero a mí me parece que "la cualquiera" debe tener un matiz diferente, ¿no? Al menos "una cualquiera" es muy diferente de la amante, o la querida, o la otra, etc., etc.
> (En España por lo menos "una cualquiera" es una fulana, ambos términos un poco pasados de moda. Pero *una entretenida* no es precisamente eso. Ah, también *la mantenida*. Uf, qué démodé.)


Por estos pagos norteamericanos, me refiero a México, "una cualquiera" se usa para hablar de una mujer con poca clase o categoría, por no decir francamente vulgar, y con la intención de compararla con una prostituta, aunque no significa que lo sea, sino que se comporta como si lo fuera.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

También se les ha llamado el "detalle". Aunque es más común que se le diga "esa hija de la chingada" y otras linduras.


----------



## lamartus

Hola:

La Otra creo que es lo que más oído tengo pero me encanta "la Querindonga" .

Saludos (y sigo pensando...)


----------



## krolaina

Coincido con las opiniones manifestadas en relación a _la cualquiera_. Namarme, no me parece que _la mantenida_ esté muy pasadito, no?. Yo lo sigo oyendo bastante, junto con "la otra", como apunta Martita.

De todas formas hay quien prefiere usar insultos o términos más despectivos para referirse a esta mujercita, léase la _guarra ésa_ (por decir algo menos bruto de lo que se me está pasando por la cabeza...) (¿y por qué no hablamos del _querido_, del _otro_...?).

Ah...¡esa _pelandrusca_!


----------



## bb008

Yo pensé que los hombres en este caso iban a ser más creativos, pero bueno como que me equivoque. Yo estuve pensando que pudiesen decirle *"Mi rochela", "El resuelve" "La Chica de Turno", "El rebusque"* hay una novela venezolana que el tipo le tenía *nombre de hombre* para que no lo descubrieran.

Por cierto hay un cuento de eso: "Un hombre que llega a su casa y la mujer lo recibe a sartenazos y comienza a reclamarle por un papelito que le consiguió con un nombre *"Rosainés"*  y un número, entonces el tipo le dice que si esta loca, qué te pasa mujer,... la cuestión es que le explica que era un caballo, ¡conchale ese es un dato de caballo que me dieron ! y otros daticos en número, tú si eres mal pensada mujer,... al día siguiente cuando regresa del trabajo, nuevamente la mujer le da golpes y sartenazos, y el tipo vuelve y el dice ¡que te pasa!, ¡tú estas loca!, ¡qué tienes!, QUE TE LLAMO *"TU YEGUA"*...


----------



## pejeman

De México falta mencionar, por lo menos, "quelite", por "querida".

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

bb008 said:


> Yo pensé que los hombres en este caso iban a ser más creativos, pero bueno como que me equivoque. .


 
No es falta de creatividad, es que los caballeros no tenemos memoria.


----------



## horusankh

Ya, Bb008, no te enojes , es que no había calentado motores.

Ya estuve un rato dándole vueltas, y me acordé de algo muy coloquial que sí se dice en México: la "quirrurris". 

También me acordé de otra palabra, pero no estoy seguro de que se use para designar a la "otra" permanente, creo que la he oído más bien para hacer referencia a una "querida" eventual: la "movida".

EDIT: Perdón, la "movida" no hace referencia a la mujer, sino al hecho de andar con ella.


----------



## mirx

Yo recordé que por ahí he oído el término. "Protegida" para referirse muy cortezmente a la compañera de algún señorón.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> en Venezuela estuvo muy de moda que los Presidentes tuviesen sus *Barraganas*


 
Bb. no me gustó para nada este comentario. que yo recuerde fuó solo un Presidente en la historia de Venezuela al cual se le conoció publicamente su "Barragana",(Lusinchi) de hecho era tanto es descaro, que ella tomaba desiciones de peso, tenía titulos comprados de "abogado" y de "general"...

Bueno, pero el hecho es que, no fue una moda, fue un descaro de parte de ese señor politico, que nosotros "democraticamente" elegimos.



Namarne said:


> Sí, pero a mí me parece que "la cualquiera" debe tener un matiz diferente, ¿no? Al menos "una cualquiera" es muy diferente de la amante, o la querida, o la otra, etc., etc.
> (En España por lo menos "una cualquiera" es una fulana, ambos términos un poco pasados de moda. Pero *una entretenida* no es precisamente eso. Ah, también *la mantenida*. Uf, qué démodé.)


 
La otra parte de mi intervención ,y disculpame, por favor no te molestes , se refiere al titulo, la verdad no entiendo que quieres decir con eso de "cualquiera segunda versión", será cualquier mujer, segundo frente? 
en todo caso estoy deacuerdo con que cualquiera, no tiene nada que ver con barragana (las hay de mucha clase , y algunas hasta son fieles)



pejeman said:


> No es falta de creatividad, es que los caballeros no tenemos memoria.


 
Tal vez los caballeros si, pero los hombres meros machos , NO  

Retomando,
*Barragana:*
|1|.- Concubina que vivía en la casa del que estaba amancebado con ella.
|2|.- Mujer legítima, aunque de condición desigual y sin el goce de los derechos civiles.

Por lo visto es un segundo frente legitimo, no tiene nada que ver con amantes casuales, no señor, nada de eso... 
Con razón no tiene un uso tan extendido, normalmente decimos acá en Venezuela, amante, querida...pero para llegar al nivel de Barragana no es facil, porque los hombres , si acaso quieren cumplir con la legal, no creo que le den la legitimación a las amantes de turno...


Salduos
Rosa


----------



## pejeman

ROSANGELUS said:


> porque los hombres , si acaso quieren cumplir con la legal, no creo que le den la legitimación a las amantes de turno...
> 
> Salduos
> Rosa


 
A veces no pueden ni con una y quieren tener su quelite. amante o barragana. 

Y ¿cuál es el castigo por tener mujer y barragana?

R.: Tener dos sanchos.


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> hay una novela venezolana que el tipo le tenía *nombre de hombre* para que no lo descubrieran


Ei, pero eso es real como la vida misma. Yo trabajé en un departamento de Medicina cuyo catedrático, cuando le llamaba la otra al teléfono, respondía: "Ah, hola, Juan." 
Y todo el mundo (su sufrida mujer la primera) sabía perfectamente quién era "Juan". 
(Perdón por la anécdota personal, pero es rigurosamente cierta. Dicho sea de paso, la mujer legítima era mucho más guapa, educada y distinguida que la otra, que ya había sido amante del anterior catedrático; se ve que iba con el cargo.)


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb. no me gustó para nada este comentario. que yo recuerde fuó solo un Presidente en la historia de Venezuela al cual se le conoció publicamente su "Barragana",(Lusinchi) de hecho era tanto es descaro, que ella tomaba desiciones de peso, tenía titulos comprados de "abogado" y de "general"...
> 
> Bueno, pero el hecho es que, no fue una moda, fue un descaro de parte de ese señor politico, que nosotros "democraticamente" elegimos.
> 
> La otra parte de mi intervención ,y disculpame, por favor no te molestes , se refiere al titulo, la verdad no entiendo que quieres decir con eso de "cualquiera segunda versión", será cualquier mujer, segundo frente?
> en todo caso estoy deacuerdo con que cualquiera, no tiene nada que ver con barragana (las hay de mucha clase , y algunas hasta son fieles)
> 
> 
> _Rosa respeto tu opinión, pero qué te pasa, Carlos Andrés Pérez tuvo su *barragana*, incluso hoy por hoy vive con él, no recuerdo el nombre es más lo voy a buscar, y Blanquita de Pérez esta aquí en Venezuela. Pérez Jiménez era peor, incluso mi mamá me cuenta que mi abuelo cuando en Caracas hacían desfiles militares no la dejaba ir porque entre la niñitas (entre 12 a 14) seleccionaba la que le gustaba más y cuentos de muchos presidentes hay miles en esa tónica. _
> 
> _El actual inquilino de miraflores, la mamita de Rosainés, cuando estuvo preso en el cuartel San Carlos (por el golpe de estado) que en ese momento era casado todavía, lo iba a visitar y se escribían cartas de amor estilo Simón Bolívar y Manuelita Saéz, incluso ella lo dijo en un programa. Que luego se divorciaron y se casaron es otra cosa, es decir que fue* la otra* primero._
> 
> _Y en cuanto al título, rosita por Dios es un juego de palabras yo saqué un hilo que se llamaba La cualquiera hace ya tiempo y por eso lo coloqué, lo estás tomando personal._
> 
> 
> _Chao..._


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bb! Claro que no amiga, no es personal:
lo del titulo: en verdad no lo entendí y gracias por explicarmelo, ahora me queda claro.
y la otra parte si es bastante discutible, pero bueno, ya tendremos tiempo de hacerlo, con un _"cafecito" _en frente 

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## bb008

Rosita, no creas que fui dura contigo, es mi forma de escribir, hablar, no sé yo soy así...., pero tienes razón discutiremos lo de *BARRAGANAS* sentaditas en un café.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hay algunas palabras correspondientes a "la espesa ilegítima"  y " a hijos ilegítimos" que no tenga
nada de preyorativo, como amante, o otras palabras. ?

En tiempos antiguos, los emperadores y los hombres importantes podían tener más de una esposa.
y a la segunda esposa, no se llamaba "la esposa ilegítima", por que la sociedad lo permitía, para
que no se descontinuara el linaje de los importantes. A veces, sus allegados les aconsejaban que 
tuvieran más mujeres.   Me ocurrió la frase de "la segunda esposa".

Pero si decimos "la segunda esposa", se sobreentiende que se divorció de la primera 
esposa, o la primera esposa murió en la sociedad actual. 

Pero, en tiempos antiguos, podían tener al mismo tiempo más de una esposa y ninguna se llamaban la esposa 
ilegímas.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 





Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se me ocurrió la frase de "la segunda esposa".


Creo que está muy bien.


> Pero si decimos "la segunda esposa", se sobreentiende que se divorció de la primera
> esposa, o la primera esposa murió en la sociedad actual.


Si el contexto no lo deja claro, siempre se puede decir: "la segunda de sus varias esposas", "la segunda de sus dos/tres/cuatro esposas legítimas"... 

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Se ha utilizado a veces el nombre de concubina y el más común de amante. Lo de numerar a las señoras recuerda lo de las Guerras Mundiales: I, II, ...


----------



## germanbz

Lo que he oído yo en el un altísimo porcentaje por aquí es "la querida". La "amante"  creo que sólo lo he oido en telenovelas, telefilmes o en literatura escrita pero prácticamente nunca en el hablar común.


----------



## clares3

germanbz said:


> Lo que he oído yo en el un altísimo porcentaje por aquí es "la querida". La "amante" creo que sólo lo he oido en telenovelas, telefilmes o en literatura escrita pero prácticamente nunca en el hablar común.


En el habla común es muy frecuente el uso de "su amiga", pero sólo en ámbitos muy cercanos.


----------



## Namarne

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Se ha utilizado a veces el nombre de concubina y el más común de amante.


En cuanto a la pregunta de Hiro, me parece que _concubina _es la palabra que se emplea muchas veces cuando se habla de las sociedades que él describe. Mi única duda sería si no se percibe con un matiz peyorativo, al menos en la lengua común.


----------



## clares3

Namarne said:


> En cuanto a la pregunta de Hiro, me parece que _concubina _es la palabra que se emplea muchas veces cuando se habla de las sociedades que él describe. Mi única duda sería si no se percibe con un matiz peyorativo, al menos en la lengua común.


Entiendo que sí contiene un punto peyorativo que no es casual sino expresión del rechazo que una segunda relación despierta en la sociedad. Sólo os recuerdo el ejemplo de Inés de Castro con Pedro I de Portugal: a esa la asesinaron.


----------



## Namarne

Jolín, eso sí que es rechazo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,


Pero según tengo entendido, "concubina" tiene un matiz peyorativo.  Por supuesto, para las mujeres del emperador,
no se usaba ninguna palabra peyorativa. Tenía una emperatriz, y otra mujer con el nombre respetuosa, y varias 
"damas", y no se usaba la palabra "cortesana" con un matiz peyorativo. La gente esperaba que el emperador 
debe tener un heredero varón, aunque había épocas cuando teníamos emperatrices reinantes. Si tuvo 8 hijas 
y ningún hijo varón, era una obligación continuar teniendo más hijos.
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Pinairun

Una esposa no puede ser 'ilegítima'. O eso creo.


----------



## Namarne

Si yo me caso estando casado, mi segunda esposa sería ilegítima. Creo que podría considerarse así, al menos donde no está permitida la poligamia. Por eso me parece que no está de más añadir "legítima", para dejar claro (a lectores de sociedades no poligámicas) que se trata de una situación que no se sale de la legalidad. En cualquier caso, también puede no añadirse el adjetivo (yo también lo propuse así).


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pero 

se dice "hijo ilegítimo". Su madre podría llamarse "madre ilegítimo". 
Una persona que tenía una hija ilegítima, según recuerdo, me dijo " Tengo una hija con una mujer de la calle.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Namarne

No, Hiro, nunca se dice "madre ilegítima".  "Una mujer de la calle" es una prostituta.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Una vez que Hiro ha aclarado su duda en el sentido de referirse a una segunda mujer del emperador aceptada por la sociedad (y por la legítima) no encuentro un término que defina esa relación por una cuestión cultural: en el ámbito católico no se admiten segundas relaciones y, por tanto, sólo se toleran y se las define con cierto desdén, en términos peyorativos, así que, querido Hiro, te va a costar una larga explicación a pie de página.


----------



## Pinairun

En términos actuales, ¿se podría llamar  'relación paralela'?


----------



## mirx

Yo he escuchado "su otra señora".


----------



## Pinairun

Namarne said:


> Si yo me caso estando casado, mi segunda esposa sería ilegítima. Creo que podría considerarse así, al menos donde no está permitida la poligamia.


Tienes razón, Namarne. No había pensado en esa posibilidad.


----------



## Aviador

Unos apelativos usados desde hace mucho en Chile, y seguramente en otros lugares, son "la querida" y "la sucursal", habitualmente acortado como "la sucu".


----------



## duvija

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hay algunas palabras correspondientes a "la esp*o*sa ilegítima" (perdón, pero lo que escribiste sería 'the thick illegitimate one') y " a hijos ilegítimos" que no tenga
> nada de preyorativo, como amante, o otras palabras. ?
> 
> En tiempos antiguos, los emperadores y los hombres importantes podían tener más de una esposa.
> y a la segunda esposa, no se llamaba "la esposa ilegítima", por que la sociedad lo permitía, para
> que no se descontinuara el linaje de los importantes. A veces, sus allegados les aconsejaban que
> tuvieran más mujeres. Me ocurrió la frase de "la segunda esposa".
> 
> Pero si decimos "la segunda esposa", se sobreentiende que se divorció de la primera
> esposa, o la primera esposa murió en la sociedad actual.
> 
> Pero, en tiempos antiguos, podían tener al mismo tiempo más de una esposa y ninguna se llamaban la esposa
> ilegímas.
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


----------

